# Wholesalesuppliesplus.com



## SundownWaterfowl (Sep 26, 2008)

I ordered from them this past sunday, and they shipped on wednesday, and I received my order this afternoon. Everything was in great shape. Im very happy with my order. I ordered 8 pounds of soap, 1 set of two silicone oval molds, a coffee bean fragerence oil, and some apricot seeds. All of that was $43.00 total. In my local craft store I would have spent $40.00 for just the 8 pounds of soap.


----------



## Deda (Sep 26, 2008)

I love WSP.  They are my best favorite place to dream/plan/shop.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 26, 2008)

They are my fav as well!


----------



## carebear (Sep 26, 2008)

I use their wicks - the low smoke zinc.  

But I have to say the four lip balm flavors I got from them were, well, I wouldn't even inflict them on another crafter so I just tossed 'em.


----------



## Dalziel (Oct 28, 2008)

i just ordered some molds from WSP  and it came very fast. I will be buying from them again.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 28, 2008)

WSP is my second choice for scents, and probably my overall favorite supplier.  Debbie does a great job!


----------



## MellowYellow (Nov 24, 2008)

I am so glad to read that!
I started out with Brambleberry and Majestic Moutain Sage but ordered some things from WSSP and really appreciated their service.
How are their oils and butters?

They have really good prices on some of them - are they good quality/comparable to BrambleBerry and MMS?


----------



## kslo78 (Nov 24, 2008)

WSP is about 30 minutes from where I live so I'm spoiled like that.   

I've ordered a bunch of oils/butters and everything seems like quality stuff.  The smells are all great that I've purchased.  My brother even won me a prize when he picked up my last order.


----------



## jenn624 (Dec 19, 2008)

I love WSP, I've ordered four times so far, and have been really happy with everything I've gotten. Their prices are great too. I'm getting ready to place another order (my husband asked what I wanted for Christmas lol, so I'm ordering my Christmas present today)


----------



## digit (Dec 23, 2008)

kslo78 said:
			
		

> WSP is about 30 minutes from where I live so I'm spoiled like that.


Lucky you!!!! I would be sooooooooooo broke but  

 if I lived that close. 

Digit


----------



## tangled_panda (Dec 23, 2008)

Every time that I order from WSP the service is great and I get my stuff super quick.  I love their lip balm base.  I also get lip balm base from BCN but I used that for lotion sticks


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 31, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but I see that WSSP has an upcoming sale on coconut oil this Monday.  I needed coconut oil, like yesterday!  So I am wondering has anyone experienced these Monday sales selling out quickly?


----------



## lsg (Jan 31, 2013)

I order from Wholesale Supplies Plus quite often.


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 31, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I see that WSSP has an upcoming sale on coconut oil this Monday.  I needed coconut oil, like yesterday!  So I am wondering has anyone experienced these Monday sales selling out quickly?



I saw the sale too and I noted they have a soap base I want in stock. I"m hesitant to order from them after bad reviews however. Let us know what you decide?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 31, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> I saw the sale too and I noted they have a soap base I want in stock. I"m hesitant to order from them after bad reviews however. Let us know what you decide?



I have used them and not had a problem. Just curious if the stuff sells out quickly on these  monday sales! I love their business practices so I'm happy to continue using them.


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 31, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> I have used them and not had a problem. Just curious if the stuff sells out quickly on these  monday sales! I love their business practices so I'm happy to continue using them.



How long does shipping take from them?


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Jan 31, 2013)

I get stuff in a few days and am very happy with their service.  Never had an issue.  I would recommend them.


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Jan 31, 2013)

I just checked the price of coconut oil and WSP is cheaper than Soaper's Choice when you consider WSP has free shipping.  I am comparing the 7-8 pound pails.


----------



## Crocoturtle (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't think they usually sell out on the monday sales. I've had orders delayed during high-order periods. If anything it might take them a few more days to send out your order but I would think they would be stocked up to fulfill the orders. I'll probably get a 28 pound bucket.
Their loyalty program is so great. I'm already at silver and it's only January lol!!


----------



## lillybella (Feb 1, 2013)

*Bcn?*



tangled_panda said:


> Every time that I order from WSP the service is great and I get my stuff super quick.  I love their lip balm base.  I also get lip balm base from BCN but I used that for lotion sticks



What is BCN?


----------



## Genny (Feb 1, 2013)

lillybella said:


> What is BCN?



Bitter Creek North


----------



## lillybella (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you, Genny


----------



## Crocoturtle (Feb 7, 2013)

They did wind up back-ordered on the 76* CO at least in the 28lb size. They called me personally to tell me.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 7, 2013)

Crocoturtle said:


> They did wind up back-ordered on the 76* CO at least in the 28lb size. They called me personally to tell me.



28lbs!  I got an 8lb bucket and was impressed with it's massive size!  That's great that they called you!  I ordered Monday morning and it was sitting on my doorstep when I got home from work on Wednesday!


----------



## Crocoturtle (Feb 7, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> 28lbs!  I got an 8lb bucket and was impressed with it's massive size!  That's great that they called you!  I ordered Monday morning and it was sitting on my doorstep when I got home from work on Wednesday!


I'm prepping for  a craft fair, I use about 5lbs a day.
You must live close to them. I ordered Monday and the rest of my order, sans CO, won't be here til next Monday. And I supposedly have priority order filling since I''ve spent so much money with them.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 7, 2013)

Crocoturtle said:


> I'm prepping for  a craft fair, I use about 5lbs a day.
> You must live close to them. I ordered Monday and the rest of my order, sans CO, won't be here til next Monday. And I supposedly have priority order filling since I''ve spent so much money with them.



Yep, just one state over...


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 7, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> 28lbs!  I got an 8lb bucket and was impressed with it's massive size!  That's great that they called you!  I ordered Monday morning and it was sitting on my doorstep when I got home from work on Wednesday!



Lucky you! Mine didn't even ship until today, and only after I got a call at the crack of dawn asking me if I wanted to replace the FO I ordered with something different since the one I wanted was sold out. Even though it was in stock when ordered. My other choice was to hold the order til next week Thursday. At least she gave me the option though. I don't expect it til next week however.


----------



## Scentapy (Feb 20, 2013)

I placed my very first order with WSP on Friday and my order came last night!  I was very pleased with everything I ordered and I LOVE that they do free shipping for orders over $30.  That is a definite bonus.  They are now on my supplier list!


----------

